# Guidance on Inspection Systems



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

Very new to this industry, and I'm in the market for a good, reliable, versatile sewer and drain inspection camera system. I've been reading prior threads and there seems to be a fairly strong consensus that the Ridgid brand ranks towards the top. I've also looked at the Insight Vision systems and the Pro-Built systems. 

That said, my question becomes this; if Ridgid, then what reel/drum would you recommend and with what monitor/display? 
I'm looking at most jobs being residential sewer lines, and drains.
I don't want something that is way over-kill, but also not something that can't tackle a more difficult job. 
What kind of cost should I be expecting to basically have a turn key, inspection ready system? 

Thank you in advance, and if you've got any tips, unrelated or not I'd like to hear them!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://youtu.be/bjCvj7fy5W4?t=24m5s

But really the answer depends on your application but ridgid has the best service and support for all the manufacturers.

If you want the short answer....a Mini with a 1" camerahead and the CS6X monitor.


----------



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

gear junkie said:


> https://youtu.be/bjCvj7fy5W4?t=24m5s
> 
> But really the answer depends on your application but ridgid has the best service and support for all the manufacturers.
> 
> If you want the short answer....a Mini with a 1" camerahead and the CS6X monitor.


I appreciate you sharing that video! 
So, what would be some draw backs if I were to get that setup (Mini with a 1" camerahead and the CS6X monitor)? If I were to at some point buy a larger reel in addition to it, is the monitor interchangeable? Are the cameras interchangeable?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drawback is that camera is custom and you need to call AJ coleman and talk only to Ryan to get it. All the reels are compatible with all the monitors.

also


----------

